
Quarentine Due to Covid 19 - davidabcd
How are you all utilizing your resting period to learn new things?
======
tastroder
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22786287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22786287)
is currently on the homepage and you forgot the "Ask HN: " prefix.

